# Vape King - Changes to the Vape King Juice Line-up



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/15)

We are very pleased to announce that we have made some changes to our Vape King Juice Line-up

*All flavours are now a 65% vg 35% Pg blend*

Why did we do this?

With all the new sub-ohming tanks which are coming out lately your standard devices are becoming more and more like rebuildable devices and therefore you get a much stronger vape - VG we have found is essentially what makes your Vape Smoother along with producing fantastic clouds, alot of people were complaining that the throat-hit on 50/50 blends becomes to much on your more advanced devices so we decided to make a smoother, just as tasty juice to keep everyone satisfied.


*We have removed some flavors:*​
The following flavors have been removed from the Vape king line-up due to them not being very popular among users:


Belgium Waffle
Blueberry
Blackcurrant
Chocolate Coconut
Irish Cream
Kings Pipe
Mixed Berry
Mocha
Peanut Butter
Pecan Pie
Rum & Raisin
Smooth Tobacco (Until further notice)
We will still have these flavors available on request (Except the Smooth Tobacco) Until our stock runs out

*New Additions to the line:
*​Of course we still want to give you plenty of choice so we're not going to remove flavors without giving you some new ones to try out, we are pleased to announce the following new flavors:


Lime Milkshake - A delicious Lime Milkshake, creamy and tangy
Silly Vanilly - A Sweet Vanilla, perfect on its own or as a mixer
Cola - Remade and back in the line-up
Yogiiee - A delicious strawberry Yogurt
French Strawberry - A delectable plain strawberry to use on its own or as a mixer
Yummy - A peanut butter, banana and caramel tart dessert 
Creme Soda - You asked we listened, a yummy green soda with just the right amount of Fizz
All of these are currently in the steeping and testing process so flavour profiles might change in the next two weeks.

*Changes to current Flavors:
*​We have also made some slight changes to some of the existing flavors to make them better:


Mango (Now creamy mango) - Smoothed and made creamier 
Chocolate (Now Creamy Chocolate) - Smoothed and made creamier 
Pineapple (Now Pineapple Hawaiian) - Made sweeter and a tad more tangy

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (23/2/15)

and the choc strawberry cake waffle batter cinnabon?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/15)

Jakey said:


> and the choc strawberry cake waffle batter cinnabon?



Ssssh  That is going to be part of the Royalty Range most probably, that was a beta juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (23/2/15)

mmmmm, what ya talkin about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (23/2/15)

that name was my own creation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (23/2/15)

all the best man, really enjoying some juices in your current line, cant wait to taste these new additions. might not have to buy a R290 bottle again for a long long time,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/15)

Jakey said:


> all the best man, really enjoying some juices in your current line, cant wait to taste these new additions. might not have to buy a R290 bottle again for a long long time,



Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (23/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yummy - A peanut butter, banana and caramel tart dessert


I hope I provided some inspiration for Quinton to do this after the launch party .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (24/2/15)

Cannot wait to try the new juices!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (25/2/15)

Cant wait to try the new liquids,


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/15)

The Flavours are up on the site

Just a note on the Creme Soda - The place that does our labels left them out so for the time being the labels wont be very pretty until they deliver the actual label

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Phil (4/3/15)

Guys nice job with the new flavour line up. Massive difference in the new flavors cola is my adv it's yummmmy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/15)

dr phil said:


> Guys nice job with the new flavour line up. Massive difference in the new flavors cola is my adv it's yummmmy



Thank you very much  we are glad they are liked


----------



## CRcranky (13/4/15)

lime milkshake is AMAZING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (13/4/15)

Tried lime milkshake cream soda silly vanilly busy with the new pineapple all really great liquids the 65 35 mixes are awsome can't wait for your premium liquids to come out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HappyCamper (14/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> I hope I provided some inspiration for Quinton to do this after the launch party .


Yup you have


----------

